# dummy



## rifle6 (Jan 7, 2007)

check this dummy out
i hurt just watching it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RpAvycIQ ... re=related


----------



## Wld Fowl (May 29, 2006)

Man I am :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## bud69652 (Feb 6, 2006)

Why?


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I had a heck of a time watching that. To much anticipation. I can't even imagine how bad that would have felt. 
xdeano


----------



## Mossyoak (Nov 27, 2007)

Did anyone notice anything a little off bout that video. When they finally got the guys arm out and the trap closed did it was more quite than a 
#1 duke trap. I'm sure it did hurt but not near as bad as if that trap would of had strong springs on it. I was like you xdeano it was hard to watch with all the anticipation but when his hand hit the trap and it didn't jump a bit, i always figured a bear trap would really jump. Anyone else think that trap had weak springs? Anyway that was a funny clip with an idiot doin a stupid stunt. :lol: :lol:


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

To me it kind of looks like the jaws off of a newhouse 5 and the levers off of a 3. Im sure it still hurt though. 
"Mama says stupid is as stupid does!!"


----------

